# Wet look brick paver (sealer)



## vinerino (Sep 7, 2015)

I have 20 year old brick pavers in Central NY area that were very dirty with lots of moss in some areas. I power sprayer and they are much cleaner yet weathered or faded. . Looking to have a deeper wet look that shows the different hues from each brick...some pinkish , some brownish. I have 400 ft of walkway and 3 patio areas totaling 3000 sq ft. There have NEVER been sealed and yet to get the wet look, I have been reading about some products that seal and create the wet look ie Seal n Lock, Surebond 6000. 
There is not much space between the bricks and I have added stone dust after power spraying. Repairs are being made in certain areas but loss of stone dust was caused by power spraying
I do not care if I seal or not providing I can give a nice deep wet look without being overly glossy or painted. A tint or dye or stain or sealer product that products a rich translucent look that lasts for years. I noticed National Sealer had a dye that they put down with sealer and sometimes without. They have a few 1 minute videos on youtube. Sealing can add to the cost and needs to be done approximately every 3 years. I have included a few pictures of pavers after cleaning. One picture looks richer than it is because it was wet after power spraying. Trust me...they look faded and weathered. Looking for pavers to have the wet look after a good rain and even deeper when it does rain.
Ease of application would be nice. I have a 4 gal pump sprayer I wish to use.
:vs_mad:


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

This is what probably 95% of professionals would use for what you're trying to accomplish. Jus tmake sure to look for the solvent-based rather than the water-based............

http://www.prosoco.com/Content/Documents/Product/PK_Paver_Enhancer_PDS_080411_C.pdf


----------



## vinerino (Sep 7, 2015)

Never heard of Prosoco before and no one in Central NY has even recommended it. Coverage is not that good per gal 60-100 sq ft and i have not been able to get a price yet. will compare with Seal n Lock and SB 6000 or SB 25
thanks


----------



## mimoose (Oct 17, 2015)

Brick paved walks, I am so jealous!lain:


----------



## BillPearnMason (Oct 17, 2015)

Be warned - those 'wet look' sealers tend to be slippery.


----------



## vinerino (Sep 7, 2015)

I used Seal N Lock Wet Look
Paver bricks turned out real nice and these did not seem slippery


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Those pavers are interlocking concrete pavers and not clay pavers. They will not have a smooth tight smooth face and some surface erosion is normal after 20 years. They pavers themselves look OK. You will never shiny, "wet" appearance because of the texture. Some coatings will accentuate the colors until they wear off.

That type of paver is always laid with tight joints, so there should not be the appearance of anything in the joints. Unfortunately, the original installer did not do a good job on the edge restraint and anchorage.

That a very good landscape design and the pavers and pattern (plus the color range) makes for good general appearance.

Dick


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

central ny & no one's ever heard of prosoco ? ? ? where're you shopping - some mom 'n' pop in afton, cortland, montezuma, or geneva ? haven't been there in 30yrs but pretty sure i could score 50gal in 2 min


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

vinerino said:


> I used Seal N Lock Wet Look
> Paver bricks turned out real nice and these did not seem slippery


pics !?


----------



## vinerino (Sep 7, 2015)

*pics*

see attached


----------

